# Tour De Donut Ride Ohio



## Flat Tire (Sep 10, 2016)

Ive lived in Ohio most of my life and never heard of this until today. Seen it on this morning's news.

Tour de Donut!! Dark County Ohio

2000 riders.....1000 dozen donuts!

64 mile race, for every Donut you eat along the way you get 5 minutes deducted off your time.

Cracks me up


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 10, 2016)

*



 *


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 10, 2016)

Hilarious Patric!! At 5 minutes per Donut ole' Joe would prolly get a couple hours off his time! 

I may go next year, take my old Dayton, and finish at the first Donut Stop.


----------

